# Changing Hydro Fluid--JD 4410



## skeefo96 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey all! Just bought a JD 4410 Ehydro and after changing all the filters I notices a little water in what came out with the hydro filter. I need to change the Hydro fluid out and need......well....help with step by step instructions. Used to changing oils but it is my bosses tractor and I dont want to mess it up. Like where the drain plug is? I know it sound nuts for me to even ask but any help is better then none...Oh and what you guys are running as far as Hydro Fluid.

thanks for all the help in advance


----------



## phogbound (Jan 16, 2012)

Get the operator's manual from your boss or read it online at johndeere.com. That should be the best instructions and have pictures.


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

I've got a 4310 and the book says the transmission has an oil filter, a suction screen and a suction side filter. The manual says to use JD low viscosity HY-GARD oil.

2jdeeres


----------

